# B&S 7.5HP Pro OHV Engine Plastic Cam Problem!



## seagiant (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi,
Have a friend that has this engine, sat awhile then would not start.

He took it to a shop, new carb, new gas tank, $200, good to go.

Ran it for 45 min. and stopped again.

He took it back to shop, they said the plastic cam had gone, both valves moving up and down TOGETHER!

He's mad of course, does not want to put more money into it.

Asked me if I want it, told him to wait, see what I can find out.

Saw where plastic cams are a problem and that corporate B&S may pay for the repair, even if out of warranty???????

Wondering if anyone here has info on this issue???


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please post engine numbers - model, type and code.


----------



## seagiant (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi,
Don't have that, not my engine, it is a professional series!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I reviewed B&S bulletins, I didn't find any that address plastic camshafts. Cam failures are rare, and they're usually not expensive to fix (if no bottom end damage occurred) - at least if you do it yourself (I.E. cost of parts). If the engine isn't more than a year out of warranty, they may opt to help the situation with parts-only, or parts and labor. I've always found that it can't hurt to ask, and ask politely - it goes farther.


----------



## seagiant (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi,
Thanks, for the info!

The Tech at the shop told my Buddy it was the Cam, I have not got involved yet...

But, if I do, I will pull the bottom end off and look first before ordering parts.

I think the timing bushing on the crankshaft is plastic also?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

seagiant said:


> I think the timing bushing on the crankshaft is plastic also?


I have seen plastic cam gears, but never a timing gear on the crank. But mind you, any engine that would have a plastic gear are going to be on box-store units, so you have to consider what it was made for and life expectancy. 4-6 yrs. is the typical target.


----------

